# Gaming Case - Which One?



## MrDan (Mar 31, 2011)

I am tore between 2 Cases:


Antec 1200 V3Scan.co.uk: Antec 1200 Twelve Hundred V3 Black Full Tower Computer Case - TWELVE HUNDRED V3-EU
Zalman GS1200 Scan.co.uk: Zalman GS1200 Professional Full Tower Case
I will be building my new PC soon and these are the 2 cases i have chosen suit me best but I cannot tell which to be better.

The Antec has very good airflow but doesnt as nice on the eye but the Zalman looks good but im not sure if it will have as decent airflow.

Basically I just want peoples thoughts on these cases.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

It is a matter of personal preference and features at this point. You have affinity towards the Zalman and it looks like a solid case.

I prefer the style of the Antec (sans the LED fans) but that is personal preference. I don't see any real difference in airflow, both have the same basic configuration.


----------



## justinal64 (Apr 2, 2011)

i agree with gavin it is your choice but im the same way ive owned 3 antec cases and i loved every one of them.


----------



## heroman87 (Dec 14, 2006)

I've also owned 2 antec cases (Sonata III, and 900 v1) and I'd say go with the 1200. It's similar to the 900, which I love. Also, mine's only the first revision, yours will be much better. If I buy another case in the foreseeable future, it'll be in a Corsair 600t. Clearly you're going for the full tower though. Go with the 1200.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

I'm not a fan of windows in cases but the Window is a preference over the big fan in the Zalman that probably does more harm to food airflow than it helps.


----------



## agentRed (Nov 7, 2006)

I know you said you were interested in those two only but...I have to make my own suggestion.

IF you like the appearance of the Zalman case, you might look into the Cooler Master HAF-X case. It can be fitted with 4 200mm fans (1 side, 1 front, 2 top), and those really help. It comes with 1 RED LED front fan with an on/off switch for the LEDs. It also comes with a black side 200mm fan, and another of the same style on the top. You'd only have to buy one more fan to fill up all the 200mm slots.

Also, it has the spacing and holes to mount 120mm or 140mm fans if you prefer.

Newegg.com - COOLER MASTER HAF X RC-942-KKN1 Black Steel/ Plastic ATX Full Tower Computer Case

I own this case myself and I'm in the process of modding (painting, changing fan color, etc.) it. Not that it isn't an absolutely stellar case by itself! They also make a green/black nVidia edition as well if you prefer. It's only $10 more.

The case itself feels very solid, looks very good, and has some very unique and useful features! It also has the most space behind the motherboard for cable routing as I've seen, and I looked at a LOT of cases before deciding on this one.

By the way, 189 is a bit high, it can be had from other retailers for cheaper.

Let me know if you have any questions!


----------



## MrDan (Mar 31, 2011)

Thanks for the replies. Looked at the coolmaster but I don't like the 1 front fan. I'm liking the antec more since its got 3 120mm fans at the front so I can put quiet fans there. 

As for the window on it, I think you can get a side door for it. Anyway, it has a fan slot on it, add a fan there?


----------



## agentRed (Nov 7, 2006)

MrDan said:


> Thanks for the replies. Looked at the coolmaster but I don't like the 1 front fan. I'm liking the antec more since its got 3 120mm fans at the front so I can put quiet fans there.
> 
> As for the window on it, I think you can get a side door for it. Anyway, it has a fan slot on it, add a fan there?


I can assure you, the 200mm Cooler Master fans are very, very quiet. They spin at only 700-900RPM and pump out over 100CFM.

Take it from somebody who had a Thermaltake Armor v800 series case with 3 120mm fans in the front. I saw a significant drop in both case temperatures and CPU/GPU temperatures as well, just by switching to the HAF-X.

Also, the HAF-X has arguably the best cable management available. More space and options behind the motherboard than the Corsair 800D.


----------



## Acuta73 (Mar 17, 2008)

Zalman cases tend to be not so great, just an FYI. Not unusable or total garbage, but there's much better out there for the $$.

I'm with agentRed. A few large fans beats the snot out of a bunch of smaller. Look for 2-4 200mm+ fans and stay away from the 15+ 120/140mm fans. You get much better efficiency out of the big fans, and they run more quietly.

There are good cases using smaller fans, though. NZXT Tempest EVO, for one.

Adding a door fan is fiddly. Sometimes it disrupts airflow to the video card and/or CPU heatsink, other times it helps a ton. Depends on your case and rig. Try it, check temps. If they get worse, start by slowing down the door fan, if that doesn't improve things, remove it and check temps again.

Quick edit:

The Antec 1200 is a good case, but tends toward being fairly loud compared to similar cases. Cable management isn't the best, but doable.


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

I use this CM 690 II Advanced - Cooler Master - Leading Provider of Computer Case | Cooler | Power Supply case and love it.


----------



## MrDan (Mar 31, 2011)

Again, thanks for replies. After doing more research the only thing stopping me from getting the HAF is the lack of 200mm fans that I can buy and put in after buying, I don't like standard fans to much. Whereas I can get viper 120mm fans .


----------



## Acuta73 (Mar 17, 2008)

200mm fans, you say? In the UK?

BitFenix

Those are Coolermaster clones, cloned by former employees. I don't believe they are available to us in the States yet, but I know you can get em on your side of the pond!


----------



## agentRed (Nov 7, 2006)

Well, as a side note, I _believe_ only the Cooler Master 200mm fans will fit the HAF-X. Not completely sure, though. I do know that the NZXT 200mm fans won't fit...at all.


----------



## MrDan (Mar 31, 2011)

You have persuaded me to go for the HAF X . Can get it for £100 so that's good and I found some 100+ CFM 200mm fans and I think for cabling it looks great. So thanks TSF for your help !


----------

